
New Yorkers Will Pay $56 a Month to Trim a Minute Off Their Commute - hunglee2
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/new-yorkers-will-pay-56-a-month-to-trim-a-minute-off-their-commute/
======
gus_massa
For comparison, if you assume 22 work days/month, and a two way trip, that is
$1,27/min = $76/hour

------
thaumasiotes
Or... New Yorkers will pay for shorter commutes at a rate of $56 / month per
minute of commute saved, but they'll only buy in much larger increments than
one minute.

